# Noche de Fiesta Mexicana / Mexican Feast Night



## chilerelleno (Sep 2, 2017)

Tonight was a _'Mexican Feast Night'_ for the family to enjoy.
No one walked away hungry, some barely walked away.

*Menu*

Guisado de Puerco con Tomatillo / Pork Stewed in Tomatilla sauce
Cachete Ahumadas y Estofadas / Smoked/Braised Beef Cheeks
Arroz Mexicana / Mexican Rice
Frijoles Pintos / Pinto Beans
Tortillas de Maiz / Corn Tortillas
Chiles Toreados / Roasted & Seasoned Jalapenos
Garnished with Queso Anejo, Cebolla and Cilantro

*Guisado de Puerco con Tomatillo
Pork Stewed in Tomatillo Sauce*


Trimmed and cubed a 5lb pork butt
Dredged cubes in seasoned flour
Fried till well browned and set aside

3C Tomatillos, diced
2C Onions, diced
2T Garlic, minced
7oz Green Chiles, diced
7oz Salsa Verde
1 large Jalapeno, minced
1/2C Cilantro, chopped
4C Chicken broth

Diced tomatillas, onion, garlic, green chiles, minced Jalapeno chile, and salsa verde sauteed in bacon grease till tender
Blended to consistency of oatmeal, return to pot and season with seasoned salt, cumin, marjoram and oregano
Add pork and cilantro to vegetable mix and then add chicken broth to just cover, mix well and bring to a slow simmer
Simmer till pork is melt in your mouth tender, approx 1-2 hours













Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Sep 2, 2017


















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Sep 2, 2017


















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Sep 2, 2017


















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Sep 2, 2017


















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Sep 2, 2017






*Cachete Ahumadas y Estofadas
Smoked/Braised Beef Cheeks*

Of course something in this thread has to be smoked/grilled, so here ya go.

Beef cheeks, well trimmed and then smoked over Hickory for three hours
Then braised in beef broth for another 2 hours in the smoker













Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Sep 2, 2017






Before braising












Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Sep 2, 2017






After braising












Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Sep 2, 2017






Sliced and pulled












Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Sep 2, 2017


















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Sep 2, 2017






*Frijoles Pintos
Pinto Beans*

1lb Pintos, soaked
1 large Onion, quartered
4 cloves of Garlic, quartered
1 large Jalapeno

1lb of Pinto beans, rinse, sort and soak over night
Add onion, garlic and chile to stock pot with some bacon grease, roast well
Add beans, add 2 cups of water and 4 cups of chicken stock
Season to taste with seasoned salt, cumin,
Bring to rolling boil and then lower to a slow simmer
Simmer for a minimum of 2 hours, I let mine simmer all day long













Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Sep 2, 2017






*Arroz Mexicana
Mexican Rice*
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253258/arroz-mexicana-aka-mexican-rice#post_1745365

*Money Shots*

Guisado Tacos












Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Sep 2, 2017


















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Sep 2, 2017






Barbacoa Tacos












Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Sep 2, 2017


----------



## griz400 (Sep 3, 2017)

Mouth is watering .... You knocked out the park again chile  ... another homerun ...


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks Griz, it turned out pretty darned good.
I let the pork simmer very slowly all afternoon, it was so tender and flavorful.
Appreciate the compliment and Point.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 3, 2017)

OH ........ MY ........ GOD!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Looking at those pics, time stood still.  I don't know how long I was out, but when I awoke I was dehydrated from drooling.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  my friend.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 3, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> OH ........ MY ........ GOD!  :drool:   Looking at those pics, time stood still.  I don't know how long I was out, but when I awoke I was dehydrated from drooling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... Love it.
Thanks Ray, for the laugh and Point...  Stay hydrated.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 3, 2017)

*DING! DING! Round Three!*

Barbacoa Tacos













Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Sep 3, 2017


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 3, 2017)

Great Feast!  Great post!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 3, 2017)

My god John.  My wife walked in as I was looking at that last pic.  I'm administering CPR because she hyperventilated while drooling all over herself.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 3, 2017)

Ray, you better take her out to Chando's or somewhere.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 3, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> Great Feast!  Great post!  :drool:
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike Thumbs Up


----------



## frankerector (Sep 3, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> *DING! DING! Round Three!*
> 
> Barbacoa Tacos
> 
> c


Can you post a proper recipe for this?

I've tried Lengua with no success and I love Barbacoa.......

Recipes or links?


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 3, 2017)

frankerector said:


> Can you post a proper recipe for this?
> 
> I've tried Lengua with no success and I love Barbacoa.......
> 
> Recipes or links?


As above in my original post, as simple as it gets.
Smoky, fatty, juicy and flavorful, it pulls apart and melts in your mouth.


> Beef cheeks, well trimmed and then smoked over Hickory for three hours
> Then braised in beef broth for another 2 hours in the smoker



Okay in all seriousness to your question, lets talk Barbacoa.

Barbacoa as in the intensely flavorful and fatty meat used in tacos, burritos and more.
Not as in the traditional method of pit cooking certain cuts of meat from which we derive our version Barbecue.

1)
Barbacoa as I know and love it is made from mejillas de carnes aka beef cheeks.
They make the best in all it's fatty, tender succulence, with extreme beefy favor.
You can use many different cuts of meat, most commonly Chuck and sometimes boneless Short Ribs.
Cheeks and Short Ribs have the fat, Chuck doesn't but it can still work out.

2)
To get the most of any cut's flavor when braised it needs to be seared.
But searing can affect the overall tenderness of the finished meat.
To get around this we can sear some other meat or fat/trimmings, and add it to the braising liquid.

3)
Then the braising liquid is of importance too.
It can be a simple broth for such as Cheeks or Short Ribs, but Chuck will need more help.
But any cut will benefit from a braising liquid with a balanced depth of flavor.

Here is an example of a complex braising liquid recipe.

1/2 7oz can of Chipotle chiles in adobo sauce
_(Several types of dried chiles, toasted, then re-hydrated in broth, are an option for even more flavor complexity)_
1/4C Oil
1T Brown sugar
1T Garlic, minced or 4 cloves
1 small Onion, coarsely chopped
1t Cumin, ground
1t Oregano, dried/crushed
1/2t Cloves, ground
1-2C Beef broth

2-3lbs of preferred meat, Beef Cheeks, boneless Short Ribs or Chuck
Sear or smoke meat and set aside, or don't and use the option shown below
_( Optional: 1/2lb of seared meat/fat for extra fat content and flavor)_
Set aside and make braising liquid

Start by heavily caramelizing the onion in the oil, then add and brown the garlic
Add the chiles, brown sugar and spices, mix well and simmer for 10 minutes, then transfer to a blender and puree
Place meat(s)/fat in braising dish, crockpot or foil, cover with puree and then add broth to about half way up meat
Braise till meat is fork tender and/or probes butter tender
Time will vary according to cut and size of meat, and searing method
E.g. meat smoked for several hours will need less braising time than that simply seared and then braised


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 3, 2017)

Lengua aka Beef Tongue is fairly easy too.

Parboil or braise a tongue and then skin it
Cube or slice it, and then finish cooking in whatever sauce floats your boat
Salsa verde or similar is a favorite of mine
Tacos made from this, garnished with onion, cilantro and a squirt of lime, Rock!
Add some really smooth and spicy guacamole makes it Manna from Heaven!


----------



## foamheart (Sep 4, 2017)

Man you make me miss west Texas!  Great looking meal, I can smell it from here. Great meal. I don't have a favorite food there is sooo many great plates but homemade tortillas and a bit of butter or honey are just to die for! Or a small wheel of Queso Menonita....... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great looking meal.


----------



## b-one (Sep 4, 2017)

Somebody get me a taco!!! Great looking plate once again CR!Thumbs Up


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 4, 2017)

Foamheart said:


> Man you make me miss west Texas!  Great looking meal, I can smell it from here. Great meal. I don't have a favorite food there is sooo many great plates but homemade tortillas and a bit of butter or honey are just to die for! Or a small wheel of Queso Menonita....... :yahoo:
> 
> Great looking meal.


Thanks Kevin, very generous with your praise.
My time in SoCal and NW TX was well spent in learning Mex/Tex-Mex.
Queso Chihuahua aka Menonita is my favorite cheese for quesadillas and other melting needs.
Also, thanks for the Point.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 4, 2017)

b-one said:


> Somebody get me a taco!!! Great looking plate once again CR!Thumbs Up


Thanks B, really appreciate the point.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 4, 2017)

Wow CR, that is all amazing!  Not sure what else to say other than ya sure hit a grand slam with this thread!   Very nice Sir!   Thumbs Up


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 5, 2017)

Ah man!!!  Its about 11:30 PM here and I'm reading THIS???  It's bedtime and now I'm starving.  Thank God I've got some pulled pork in the fridge.

That's  sure some spread you put on there.  It looks fantastic!!

POINT

I'd lay on a whole lot more praise for a job real well done but....I gotta get something to eat.  Your fault my friend.  LOL.

Gary


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 5, 2017)

Holey mother of TACOS! I think the taco bar has just been raised!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 5, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow CR, that is all amazing!  Not sure what else to say other than ya sure hit a grand slam with this thread!   Very nice Sir!   Thumbs Up


Too kind and thank you.


GaryHibbert said:


> Ah man!!!  Its about 11:30 PM here and I'm reading THIS???  It's bedtime and now I'm starving.  Thank God I've got some pulled pork in the fridge.
> 
> That's sure some spread you put on there.  It looks fantastic!!
> 
> ...


Nothing like a good midnight snack to help ya sleep like a baby...  Just trying to help. :biggrin:
Thanks Gary, always gracious with your praise.


Browneyesvictim said:


> Holey mother of TACOS! I think the taco bar has just been raised! :drool:


And here I thought the taco bar was like a Limbo bar, how laid back can you get while eating a taco?
I'm kind'a short at 5'10", so I'm not gonna raise it too high... As long as I can still reach up and grab another taco.
Appreciate it BEV.



*ETA:  Thanks for the Points y'all.*


----------



## tallbm (Sep 5, 2017)

Great post!

I love the more authentic dishes you made especially the pork guisado dish.  I do a green chile pork posole that is very close and has hominy added to it.

Makes me think to try and do a smoked turkey or chicken mole dish and post it.  I've never thought of smoking the meat first but I may give that a shot some time in the future :)

Keep it up!


----------



## ab canuck (Sep 5, 2017)

Chile.... You sure put an amazing combo together, I don't know how I missed this but      WOW   That is Beautiful....... I would love to have had a plate of it lol... should be unlimited Points for that....


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 5, 2017)

TallBM said:


> Great post!
> 
> I love the more authentic dishes you made especially the pork guisado dish.  I do a green chile pork posole that is very close and has hominy added to it.
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias TBM,
I love Mexican food, always have.
Your Posole sounds good to me, just a few differences between Guisado (stew) and Posole (soup). 
Drop the tomatillos and flour, add hominy, and you've Posole.

I would love to see some good Mole dishes.
While I like Mole, my family is picky and non-adventurous about such stuff.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 5, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Chile.... You sure put an amazing combo together, I don't know how I missed this but      WOW   That is Beautiful....... I would love to have had a plate of it lol... should be unlimited Points for that....


Too kind and thank you.  Appreciate the compliments and Point.


----------



## disco (Sep 11, 2017)

Fantastic food. Pretty pictures. Perfect post. Point!

Disco


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 11, 2017)

Disco said:


> Fantastic food. Pretty pictures. Perfect post. Point!
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco, too kind.
I strive to deliver quality food pron. :biggrin:

Appreciate the Point.


----------



## Troy1436 (Jul 7, 2018)

After reading your post I went and tried beef cheeks on the Weber smoker with Mesquite 3 hours then braised it beef broth and hot Mexican salsa for 2 hours. It was falling apart it was really good taste like oxtail but  a lot cheaper. I love Jamaican oxtail I'll make my own now from beef cheeks. wife and daughter loved it  then I told them what it was they didn't like that. I don't care more for me.  I made your rice to it was awesome. Those two things were better than the Mexican places here  and I'm talking about the mom and pop places. Berlin New Jersey area.  The cheeks were for tacos.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 7, 2018)

Troy1436 said:


> After reading your post I went and tried beef cheeks on the Weber smoker with Mesquite 3 hours then braised it beef broth and hot Mexican salsa for 2 hours. It was falling apart it was really good taste like oxtail but  a lot cheaper. I love Jamaican oxtail I'll make my own now from beef cheeks. wife and daughter loved it  then I told them what it was they didn't like that. I don't care more for me.  I made your rice to it was awesome. Those two things were better than the Mexican places here  and I'm talking about the mom and pop places. Berlin New Jersey area.  The cheeks were for tacos.


Thanks Troy, really glad you tried some and liked them.
That rice is something that brings smiles to many faces.
Try my enchiladas.


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 7, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Thanks Troy, really glad you tried some and liked them.
> That rice is something that brings smiles to many faces.
> Try my enchiladas.


Where is the thread/recipe for these enchiladas of which you speak?  I am very interested and a search turned up nothing.
Mike


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 7, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> Where is the thread/recipe for these enchiladas of which you speak?  I am very interested and a search turned up nothing.
> Mike


Here ya go,
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...lo-verde-aka-green-chicken-enchiladas.253263/


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 7, 2018)

Thank you Chile!  I will have to handle it with care, I've already got 3 ex wives, I can't handle any more proposals! :D
Mike


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 8, 2018)

Saving the enchilada thread also. Gonna do the beans from this one . I agree on the poached chicken . Makes great nachos and tacos .


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 8, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> Thank you Chile!  I will have to handle it with care, I've already got 3 ex wives, I can't handle any more proposals! :D
> Mike


LMAO...  She was cute too.


----------



## kit s (Jul 8, 2018)

Can one be complimented too much on a spread....Hell no especially when it is what The Chili man laid out.
Great food your family gets and that is a fact.
Love cow cheeks...they make good tamales to.
kit


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2018)

Holy cow John!
What a fantastic looking meal!
I wish we were neighbors!!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 8, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Saving the enchilada thread also. Gonna do the beans from this one . I agree on the poached chicken . Makes great nachos and tacos .


For nachos, tacos and burritos ya can't beat marinated and grilled yardbird.


kit s said:


> Can one be complimented too much on a spread....Hell no especially when it is what The Chili man laid out.
> Great food your family gets and that is a fact.
> Love cow cheeks...they make good tamales to.
> kit


Thank you Kit, very kind with the praise.
I make it a point to enjoy beef cheeks fairly regularly.


SmokinAl said:


> Holy cow John!
> What a fantastic looking meal!
> I wish we were neighbors!!
> Al


Much appreciate it Al, thanks.
Oh man, two chowhounds could raise a serious ruckus at a block party.


----------



## petehalsted (Jul 10, 2018)

Yet another great meal from Chili! I used some tips from one of your post to turn some left over pulled chucky into barbacoa tacos, and they were great. I would be risking life and limb if I tried to use short ribs for anything "spicy" (with my wife anything beyond salt and garlic, is "spicy"), but I bet I could get away with cheeks if I can find them. yet another one of your post bookmarked. You really need to setup an index like Bear, it sure would save me sometime LOL!


----------



## ksblazer (Jul 13, 2018)

Those dishes look fantastic!!

Not sure if I can get Mexican food like that around my area. 

Need to work on my Mexican cooking skills. If they turn out halfway close to what you made there. I'd be very happy.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 13, 2018)

petehalsted said:


> Yet another great meal from Chili! I used some tips from one of your post to turn some left over pulled chucky into barbacoa tacos, and they were great. I would be risking life and limb if I tried to use short ribs for anything "spicy" (with my wife anything beyond salt and garlic, is "spicy"), but I bet I could get away with cheeks if I can find them. yet another one of your post bookmarked. You really need to setup an index like Bear, it sure would save me sometime LOL!


Thanks Pete, appreciate it, glad you like them and get some mileage out of my cooks.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 13, 2018)

ksblazer said:


> Those dishes look fantastic!!
> 
> Not sure if I can get Mexican food like that around my area.
> 
> Need to work on my Mexican cooking skills. If they turn out halfway close to what you made there. I'd be very happy.


Very kind in your assessment, thanks.
Go find yourself a hole in the wall Mexican place, one with two Mama'sitas  and three regular kitchen stoves lined up against one wall, the food will be there and they may make anything you desire with a day's notice and a $20.00 tip.
But it sure as heck is more fun and rewarding to cook it yourself.


----------



## ksblazer (Jul 14, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Very kind in your assessment, thanks.
> Go find yourself a hole in the wall Mexican place, one with two Mama'sitas  and three regular kitchen stoves lined up against one wall, the food will be there and they may make anything you desire with a day's notice and a $20.00 tip.
> But it sure as heck is more fun and rewarding to cook it yourself.




Thanks for the advice

After seeing that last night. I went to the Mexican grocery store. They have a meat market there. Got 2lbs of Al pastor some tortillas and spicy re fried beans. Made that up with some Spanish rice. It all turned out well. 

But afterwards I needed a siesta. Lol

Going to the book store soon and look around for some Mexican cook books to buy.


----------



## MeatSkull (Jul 14, 2018)

My kinda meal, I'd tear that up! The hotter the better!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jul 24, 2018)

chilerelleno
 you killed it my friends. Everything looked wonderful. After moving from our state's capital to a small town, I don't get to eat much ethnic food anymore. Loved trying everything and anything.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 24, 2018)

ksblazer said:


> Thanks for the advice
> 
> After seeing that last night. I went to the Mexican grocery store. They have a meat market there. Got 2lbs of Al pastor some tortillas and spicy re fried beans. Made that up with some Spanish rice. It all turned out well.
> 
> ...





MeatSkull said:


> My kinda meal, I'd tear that up! The hotter the better!





Derek717 said:


> chilerelleno
> you killed it my friends. Everything looked wonderful. After moving from our state's capital to a small town, I don't get to eat much ethnic food anymore. Loved trying everything and anything.


Thanks guys, really appreciate all the comments, compliments and feedback.
Glad to inspire people to get in the kitchen and cook.
Thanks for the Likes.


----------

